

Kickass high-tech electric motorcycle, battery stores more power than Prius battery - MikeCapone
http://www.treehugger.com/files/2008/09/brammo-enertia-electric-motorcycle-10-million.php

======
ajross
This isn't such a surprise. The battery in a hybrid vehicle needs to be no
larger than needed to buffer the kinetic energy of typical stop-and-go
traffic. Anything larger is just dead weight that you're carrying around (and
expending energy to do so) in the vain hope that a big downhill slope is in
your future. I know from personal experience that my Prius needs to roll down
about 800 feet vertically to fill its battery.

Vehicles that need to actually power themselves exclusively (or mostly, as in
a plugin hybrid) with their batteries need bigger ones for their weight, or
better ones (this thing is using a Li-Ion instead of the NiMH battery in the
Prius).

------
vaksel
Yeah I think the best buy thing is valid. If they were going to sell them in
dealerships the GPS would have been an option. Since it looks like it'll sell
as a single package the retail store option might be right

------
DaniFong
It's quite a nice design: light construction, good layout. Also, they're
claiming to integrate riding modes and wifi into the bike somehow, which was
our idea, so it must be good. :-)

------
sown
<http://www.evdeals.com/BidwellSecrets.htm>

Don't spend $12,000. You can hack one out now for $2k. :)

